# MIB sound



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

Anyone got a good MIB sound I could use?I want it to sound like a tiger and a monster are in a bear trap fighting for the last hunk of flesh.


----------



## gmacted (Aug 16, 2005)

I created a MIB a couple of years ago. I used a clip called "Velociraptor Lunch". 

Here is a link to the "Velociraptor Lunch" clip.


----------



## UFO8MyCow (Nov 3, 2006)

I had the same problem trying to find somthing last year. I could here in my head but couldnt find anything that sounded right.gmacted gave me the same link and it worked great. I ended up only useing about 8 secounds somewhere from the middle though. also have you tried searching sounddogs?


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

No,cant say I have ever heard of it.Thanks I will look at it.


----------



## gmacted (Aug 16, 2005)

I see requests for MIB sounds every year and I post this link every time. I think it's a great clip.


----------

